# Neck collars?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

We started a new class last week, and the trainer is a no frills, and blunt woman. She was fine with me using a harness vest when we're not using the walking/training harness .... but ...

She asked me where his ID collar was. I explained that Poppy was microchipped, and she said "Great! But, what if he gets loose and someone just picks him up? Won't you want them to know right away who to call?" So, I went and got a tag with our phone numbers on it.

I'm always using different harnesses, and am now thinking about getting Poppy a traditional neck collar ... to be used only for the tag. On most of the harnesses, there is no good way to attach a tag.

Does anyone use neck collars just for this purpose? Will it cause mats around the neck? If so, is there a certain kind I should look for?

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm making harnesses for mine too. Mine don't usually pull,but I still feel uncomfortable using the collar for the leash attatchment. I basically would use my collars for ID tags only. 

Did you put a mobile phone number on too? I do that so if my fluff would get loose,especially away from home,I'd have my mobile on me.

I use a little Cowboy Magic on the collar area,yep still get matts,but not big ones. Plus I comb the area around the neck every couple of days to make sure...
If you try it,let me know if it works for you. Everyone's experience is different. I would think most any grooming or detangling spray could work.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Michelle, the tag only allowed for 4 lines of text ... so I put:

Poppy
Street address
Home phone
Cell phone

I wanted to put the zip code too, but there was no room.

We have a meetup tonight at my groomers, where they sell stuff, so I'll see if they have a collar that will work.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine wear the neck collars, but only nylon or ribbon and they don't mat the hair. We have all different colors.:blush: I use a step in harness for walking. Mine are micro-chipped, too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think people used to post that if they used collars, just for ID purposes, there are some break away and cat break away collars that work. Look for those so Poppy can't get caught on something. I have a loose metal loop on Tyler's ID tags and rabies tag that makes it very easy for me to change from harness to harness. Not one of those really tight ones that are hard to open.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani wears a neck collar for that purpose but I don't put his name on it. Just "I'm Lost" or "If found" call and my phone number. It doesn't seem to matt his neck but he doesn't wear it all the time. Only when we go out.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A collar that is round will not cause mats. A snap hook with a split ring could hold the tag, and be easliy removed for different vests/harness'.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> A collar that is round will not cause mats. A snap hook with a split ring could hold the tag, and be easliy removed for different vests/harness'.


I bought the smallest hook thing I could find at Home Depot, but it is huge and heavy. :blink:

That was my thinking ... I would put the ID tag on a hook that I could attach to any of his harness vests, but as I said ... it is so huge and heavy .. and I can tell that Poppy does not like it. I don't blame him ... it would be like me wearing one of those big biker chain things with my keys dangling from my waist .... I'd hate that!

Any ideas on where to get a small snap hook thing like you mention?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some keyrings have the small clip. You can use that for the ID's and can easily change from harness to harness.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My dogs have travel collars that they wear when we are on road trips containing nametag, rabies tag, license tag and microchip tag. They have regular everyday collars, too. Their names have name, phone number, and the word "Microchip". The dogs do not wear collars in the house, just when we go our for a walk. And they only wear harnesses in the car.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

MaryH said:


> My dogs have travel collars that they wear when we are on road trips containing nametag, rabies tag, license tag and microchip tag. They have regular everyday collars, too. Their names have name, phone number, and the word "Microchip". The dogs do not wear collars in the house, just when we go our for a walk. And they only wear harnesses in the car.


Mary, what kind of collars do you prefer?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> I think people used to post that if they used collars, just for ID purposes, there are some break away and cat break away collars that work. Look for those so Poppy can't get caught on something. I have a loose metal loop on Tyler's ID tags and rabies tag that makes it very easy for me to change from harness to harness. Not one of those really tight ones that are hard to open.



I agree. A breakaway collar made for cats is the safest collar. I have heard too many horror stories of small dogs hanging to death by getting their collar caught on a gate, etc.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pepper wears a round leather collar all day with all his tags. He also has a harness that he wears when we take walks. It has no tags.

The collar comes off after our last walk every night.

He does have a special quick release collar with a tag that he is required to wear when he goes to Day Camp.

He has no neck matting from the collar but he did have a lot of matting in his chest area with his old harnesses, but I finally found one that doesn't create mats.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have different colored collars for everyone with their name and my cell # on it, no hang-down tags, tho. When we go for walks, they wear harnesses with an ID tag that has my name, address, & cell #. They're also all microchipped, but you'd be surprised how many people don't know about microchipping but they do know to look for a tag.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually use a Premier brand nylon. They're typically very smooth.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Mary, what kind of collars do you prefer?
> 
> HUGz! Jules


My favorite are leather with buckle, either flat or rolled. We use those for "dress". They also have nylon collars with buckles, those are their travel collars. I like buckles better than the quick release clasps; no particular reason why other than a personal preference. I also like collars better than harnesses. My dogs are trained on collars from the beginning and they learn to walk nicely, hence no neck pressure. If they were pullers I would use a Gentle Leader collar to train them to walk nicely. I only use harnesses in the car or when I play around with them on little tracking excursions.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a harness for walking, but they wear collars for id purposes. I use this breakaway cat collar with their id tags attached. This collar is very light, and the tags are plastic, similar to this one, so there is no annoying metal jingle noise. I have their coats cut short, so there is no matting issue. 

I also have Angelyn's beautiful collars from Tickled Pink Boutique. When you order from her, you can request that the collar be lined in satin, to avoid matting 

I hope that this helps.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I use a Nite-Ize S-biner, size 1 to clip Bogie's tags to my keychain when we are out running errands. 










He is in his purse or basket on these trips. I also will move the clip to his vest if I want to make sure he has his ID on him. They are very light-weight (about 1/2 oz) and small (approx 1 1/2" long x 1/2" wide) and have no sharp edges. Very easy to move from one ring to another, but not easy for him to lose.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I used a lightweight ribbon collar to hold my dogs tags. It stays on at all times just in case they should get away from me somehow.


----------



## bonernova (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you tried looking in the craft section at Wal-Mart or another crafting store? Normal they will have all different types of hooks and the like for making jewelry.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> I bought the smallest hook thing I could find at Home Depot, but it is huge and heavy. :blink:
> 
> That was my thinking ... I would put the ID tag on a hook that I could attach to any of his harness vests, but as I said ... it is so huge and heavy .. and I can tell that Poppy does not like it. I don't blame him ... it would be like me wearing one of those big biker chain things with my keys dangling from my waist .... I'd hate that!
> 
> ...


This is a commercial site for manufacturing, but I thought you could see what I was thinking of. 

Plastic Hooks: Snap Hooks, Swivel Hooks and Hooks with Key Rings - usalanyards.com

http://spoiledmaltese.com/keychain-plastic-hook-hp-313.aspxHP-313/Per-Piece 
as low as $0.32 / each

You will find this type of hook on key chains, and the tethers casinos give people to hold their player cards. Being plastic there is hardly any weight to it at all.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

You guys are all the best!!!!! :aktion033:

Thank you so much for all of the ideas. I think I will stick with the original plan, and get the tiny hooks and plastic tags!! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Michelle, the tag only allowed for 4 lines of text ... so I put:
> 
> Poppy
> Street address
> ...


Sounds like you got the essentals,I can't add any more to that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> I bought the smallest hook thing I could find at Home Depot, but it is huge and heavy. :blink:
> 
> That was my thinking ... I would put the ID tag on a hook that I could attach to any of his harness vests, but as I said ... it is so huge and heavy .. and I can tell that Poppy does not like it. I don't blame him ... it would be like me wearing one of those big biker chain things with my keys dangling from my waist .... I'd hate that!
> 
> ...


Try looking in Micheals or any of those big craft stores in the jewelry /craft section,they will have snap claps that are small for tags...
I use old key rings,the heavier type since the lighter ones can get caught on binkies and spring loose.
I use smooth nylon collars. I don't use break aways,too scared they might pop open.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I got a tag collar from Longdog Leather. It is a little necklace looking collar, you can't attach a leash to it because it isn't for that. It is durable enough to hold a tag and to be worn all the time, but it is connected with strong magnets that will pull apart before any harm can come to dog or collar. It looks like a little necklace and Lizzie doesn't seem to mind wearing it at all. Lizzie is wearing it in my avatar.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter wears a collar almost every minute of every day (except when sleeping). I never have mats around his neck and his collar is a traditional flat webbing type collar with a pretty ribbon on the top side. We get them at upcountryinc.com 

We have three tags on his collar and while we change collars frequently we don't have any problems doing so because his tags hang on a special clip from Rubitz Rubits Dog Clip It makes changing from collar to collar so easy!

We don't use a breakaway collar - but we also don't allow his collar to hang too low. About 1 finger between his neck and the collar.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I really like the Coach Clips that Susan Lanci puts out for quick and easy collar changes.

Coach Clips


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine are microchipped but also wear collars all the time. I take them off and brush them out nightly, which helps against matting. My logic is that it just takes a minute for an accident to happen - something they see and bolt out the door/garage when I am not expecting it and not everyone knows what microchipping is/would think to check. I currently have dangly tags but have bought the flat kind at Drs. Foster and Smith - the small one - which are very lightweight and easy to wear for little ones. My only comment on those is that the engraving isn't that easy to read, so I usually take some acrylic paint and rub it in to darken the letters/numbers. Pet I.D. Tags: Dog Collar Brass Nameplate


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This has been stickied but it's worth a revisit since there are many newbies, and someone here mentioned fluffs getting lost/away...


http://www.fidofinder.com/


----------

